# How to collect pollen



## calicollectives (Dec 11, 2010)

Hi,

I searched the archives and can't find anything on how to collect/store male cannabis pollen. If anyone has advice or a link, it will be much appreciated. I have two White Widow males and I'm going to milk them, then toss 'em. In fact, if there are any patients in the San Diego area who want them, they're yours. I'm in Pacific Beach.....but they're gone by sunset.

Any help will be appreciated. Thanks.

CCC


----------



## stoneyluv (Dec 11, 2010)

I did it a very crude way once....... cut the plant up into manageable sizes, then i shook each male flower into a metal funnel(plastice has to much static) into a small glass jar... then i used a paint brush to apply it to the female.... i never stored it though..... i would assume sealing in a cool dry place would be good... but i'm just guessing at that part. I'm gonna follow this to find out..... any experts????


----------



## calicollectives (Dec 11, 2010)

Sounds good. How many weeks into flower were the females you pollinated? How did your experiment go?


----------



## Balzac89 (Dec 11, 2010)

I harvested pollen this summer. I removed the top section of the male plant and dried it for a souple of days that just shook the pollen into a ziplock bag. It only stayed good for a couple of days after that it clumped and turned brown. This was my first attempt, slightly effective. I think it needs to be dried longer and placed in an air tight container.


----------



## warfey (Dec 12, 2010)

rub the pollen sacs with Q-tips.place them into zip lock bags until ready to use.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Dec 12, 2010)

calicollectives said:


> Hi,
> 
> I searched the archives and can't find anything on how to collect/store male cannabis pollen.


Really? There is a sticky called Seed Tutorial at the top of this forum. 

Come on people.....it's rude and shows your laziness when you keep posting the same old tired questions. If you don't get a response, you know why. 
http://www.starterupsteve.com/swf/posting.html?



> If anyone has advice or a link, it will be much appreciated. I have two White Widow males and I'm going to milk them, then toss 'em. In fact, if there are any patients in the San Diego area who want them, they're yours. I'm in Pacific Beach.....but they're gone by sunset.
> 
> Any help will be appreciated. Thanks.
> 
> CCC


Having said that here's my drill written many years ago (also posted in the tutorial). I have successfully stored pollen that remained viable for a long time. In fact, I mailed a guy some C99 pollen to knock up some Vietnamese Dalat ladies he had. The secret is it to keep it dry, cold, and clean.

*You have several choices for collecting and using pollen. Males will show as a football-like "ball" on a small, short petiole (stem) at the nodes. Once the pollen pods form, they will elongate via a stem, droop, and the flower bracts will open. After about one week after pollen pods first start to form, or upon complete opening of the male flower bracts, the males' anthers will shed pollen which will appear as a pale, yellow dust.*

*Males do not take much light to survive once they reach flowering stage. Leave your male plant(s) in the grow room until the first male pollen bracts just begin to crack, and then move 'em into another room with a typical 12/12 schedule, this can be simulated with light thru a window, a flor fixture....no big deal. *

*You have a choice of placing this plant in a very quiet room with NO air movement, set on CLEAN paper, or, you can cut the branches off, making a clean slanted cut with a razor blade, and place the branches in a vase of water over paper. Collect the pollen once it begins shedding by placing a glazed ceramic plate or paper plate under the flowers and GENTLY tapping the individual branches. Pick out any flowers which tend to drop once in a while.*
*Don't go visit the ladies until you have taken a bath as the pollen is very clinging. Ya know how da ladies are about cleaniness and clinging males *

*Collect the pollen over time and place it into a clean vial like a film canister. I really like using a paper plate held under a group of flowers, and then gently thumping the stem. After collecting the pollen, the paper plate can be creased, held over a vial, and the sides and edges thumped until all the pollen is vibrated into the vial. **For a pollen carrier, heat about 2 or 3 teaspoons of flour in an oven to 180F for about 20 mins or in a small pot set on low heat, let it cool *thoroughly*, and mix with the pollen to dilute it. I use a ratio of about 1/4 tsp pollen to 3 tsp flour and have very successful pollination rates. Store in small containers like contact lens cases excluding as much air as possible and store in the fridge for long term storage. Remember, it only takes one male to fertilize one female ovule, and there are millions of pollen cells in a 1/4 tsp of pollen so be sure and dilute it.*

*Take out only enough of the pollen mixture (1/4 tsp.) to use for one session and use your finger, or a small artist brush (my preferred method) to pollinate a few of the lower branches which have fresh, white pistils. Do not contaminate the main pollen source with a resinous, sticky artist's brush! Clean the brush's bristles with Isopropyl alcohol after each session and let the bristles dry thoroughly before using it again. I hit the chosen receptor branches 3 times on a weekly basis to insure a good supply of seeds. ***Label* the pollinated branches, and harvest your seeds in 3 to 6 weeks. I just cure the seeded branches with the rest of the crop, and tear apart the seeded buds with my fingers. You'll find the seeds close to the stem. Store the seeds in the fridge or freezer, labeled of course, with a little dessicant like heat treated rice for long term storage. *

*Have fun,*
*Uncle Ben*


----------



## calicollectives (Dec 12, 2010)

Yes. Thanks Ben!


----------

